# Dog whining-thundershirt?



## outlaw_blues (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi, we recently found out from from our landlord that the person who lives below us is complaining about our dog whining and crying when we leave. 

They have complained a few times about our dog making noises, but hardly ever speaking to us (although I have asked him to and on the one occasion that he did the dog was a sleep next to me so I had no idea what he was talking about and havnt taken his complaints to seriously up till now) and texting our landlord instead so the only information we have recieved is that its running round and playing with balls etc so I have been taking her out when she starts getting energetic or training and not letting her play inside (which i feel rly mean about)so we have been looking for a house or Ground floor flat, but having just recieved the mesage that she is crying we need to do something and quickly. She doesn't do this as we are leaving the flat or when we are coming home so I didn't know about the problem, she did when we first got her (two months ago) but I thought the issue had been resolved as I keept popping out for a few minutes at a time and giving her treats when I do go and this seemed to have eased her anxiety about us leaving her but obviously hasnt, last night we went out and gave her a rawhide bone thingy to keep her occupied but it didnt work. 

I've just found out about these thundershirt things and wanted to know what people think about them and if anyone has any experiences with them and how well they work? or any other ideas, Thanks


----------



## DaisysPetShop (Sep 6, 2012)

How long have you had the dog? These thing take time to get over unfortunately. 
You have to realise dogs are pack dogs and when taken away from there family and be left alone they believe that you are leaving them for good and not coming back.
We found with daisy a kong with a delicious treat like chicken breast or peanut butter and a snappy depart helped no end. It's important to remember not to pay attention to the dog before you leave and when you get back so it becomes the usual. They'll soon associate you leaving with a good thing I.e treats, just remember to keep it to small intervals.


----------



## Sezeelson (Sep 9, 2012)

Completely different circumstance I know but my dog was bitten needing about 6 stitches down her shoulder, she scratched one out so after it was put back we put a t-shirt on her to prevent it happening again. This was kept on her for roughly 2weeks at night and out on walks and whenever we were not around to stop her scratching. She came to depend on this shirt to ever feel relaxed, she was intensely anxious about going outside without it on. We overcame her fears but no I don't think it is a good idea as your not directly dealing with the anxiety and what sounds more like boredom as your dog is on its own. 

Definitely get a kong and boredom toys! If like my dog, your dog finishes it in about ten minutes you could get one of those timed dog food things so it opens about 30 minutes after you leave giving the dog a nice raw hide bone to chew on or another kong?


----------



## outlaw_blues (Aug 23, 2012)

I can't leave a kong with her as we get complaints when she is playing with toys, she tends to fling things aroung and jump around playing by herself, although I havnt actually tried a kong with treat in it yet I feel it may just add more complaints, I know that cant be much fun for a dog but untill we move we have to do it that way. We leave without making a fuss but the second bag/coat/shoes are on she knows, she gets a treat when we leave and to help with jumping we ignore her when we come in anyway. We have had her for a bit over two months and I know she is still settling in but its got to the point where our neighbour is expecting our landlord to tell us to get rid of her. When we first got her she was crying the second we left and so I used to go out for a for mins and come back and not give her attention and she seemed to stop doing it but clearly hasnt, most of the time at the moment she is only left for a little longer than an hour. Today I was able to get my sister to dog sit but I think doing this as a quick fix will make it worse when she starts being left again.
Im not sure if it is anxiety or not, she doesnt destroy anything (although she did in her previous owners place, i think due to not being walked or given enough attention) but she doesnt like being alone and will shadow us all over the house and there are certain situations she doesnt like, she hates being shut in certain spaces even when we are with her or sitting in one place outside or being in someone elses house for too long so I associated her whining with anxiety at being left alone, although I dont want her to become dependant on a thundershirt, could make things alot worse. Timed dog food thing might be an idea, she left her raw hide bone we gave her and she usually spends hours on them so maybe time release will keep things interesting. 
Thanks for the reply's, things are a bit hard at the moment we took her in to keep her from going to the RSPCA and she is taking a lot of time and work which I am fine with, she's improving alot but but I am really concered about this going to the council so Im looking for a quick fix which probably wont help in the long run


----------



## intent2smile (Sep 6, 2012)

Have you tried taking her out for a long walk before you leave. I don't mean just a potty break walk but a long walk to get rid of some of her energy. The playing while you are gone sounds like she has too much energy.


----------



## outlaw_blues (Aug 23, 2012)

I dont really know if she plays when we are out, I've jut had complaints about her playing in general, I guess thats more the answer im not leaving many toys...quiet toys might be better, but all the ones ive seen are either heavy or squeeky. I take her on one long walk in the morning, usually around 40 mins-1 hr on the sand hills where she gets mental stimulation aswell as theres loads to sniff at, if I go out its usually not long after that, she gets walked of an evening aswell. I think she will be happier if I leave the bedroom open so she can go on the bed, she'll disappear for ages if she is able to sneak in, the only time she'll leave us.


----------



## Salina (Sep 2, 2012)

what kind of dog you have? some dogs just need more than 40 min...also, try to fill the kong and freeze it. keeps my dogs busy for quiet a long time.


----------



## outlaw_blues (Aug 23, 2012)

Salina said:


> what kind of dog you have? some dogs just need more than 40 min...also, try to fill the kong and freeze it. keeps my dogs busy for quiet a long time.


She's a cross between a border collie and a staffie, whist she does need a lot of exercise I cant take her out for longer periods as she over heats easily and gets dehydrated quickly, so she gets 2-3 walks a day overall getting much longer than 40 mins, as the weather is getting cooler and she is getting much better on lead I can take her out for longer so maybe that will help but its still quite warm even now


----------



## Salina (Sep 2, 2012)

where are you from? *just being curious* ;-)

same here, my dog goes for a walk in the morning, but is hot super fast, cools off for a couple minutes and than starts playing inside the house *lol*


----------



## mashlee08 (Feb 24, 2012)

Crate her with a kong to stop her from running around?


----------



## hamandeggs (Aug 11, 2011)

This might be a dumb question, but do you have rugs in your house? Maybe that would help dampen the noise?


----------



## outlaw_blues (Aug 23, 2012)

im NW England, I know its not exactly scorching but it does effect her, much colder this afternoon so was able to take her for a much longer walk. I have considered a crate but she doesn't like being shut in or out of places so I think she would cry much more, I think she was locked out in a small yard alot by her previous owner. We did consider carpeting, but I dont think the rug we have does much, maybe really big fluffy rugs might work, I always move her to her bed when shes got somthing to chew on/gnaw on but she doesnt like i much she only uses it as a comprimise.


----------

